# "SQ" ?



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

What does the SQ mean on the dial of a seiko? I have a mans dress watch 8c23-6020. Any info on the movement. Tried google, but the usual 1 page in Japanese.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

retro72 said:


> What does the SQ mean on the dial of a seiko? I have a mans dress watch 8c23-6020. Any info on the movement. Tried google, but the usual 1 page in Japanese.
> 
> Andy


Id be guesing Squale or super quartz :huh:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Forgot to add pic. It looks like this. Pic from the bay.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

*S*eiko *Q*uartz


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

jasonm said:


> *S*eiko *Q*uartz


Simple enough lol

How may peanuts do these go for? Looking to sell mine.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not much for a gold tone quartz Im afraid...

Whats the module number?

if its 7548 then it has compatability with the quartz divers, which is good, if its not then a tenner maybe?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> *S*eiko *Q*uartz


*







S*pecial *Q*uartz


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Piffle Mark.....

Ive just wasted 20 mins of my life finding some posts on the SCWF agreeing with me 

Convince me otherwise...


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Had one for about 13 years. Kept excellent time, and all it received was a battery change when necessary. Ended up donating it to our local non-profit thrift shop. That was my last watch purchased from a AD in the days before I knew better.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

"Piffle" what a tragically underused word :lol:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> "Piffle" what a tragically underused word :lol:


Balderdash is another one that's drifted out of use, youngsters today can't seem to express their feelings without using 4 letter words every 3 seconds!

Mark I'm afraid I agree with Jase, I looked into this ages ago when I said it was Seiko not special and someone disagreed. I found no evidence anywhere.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> "Piffle" what a tragically underused word :lol:





pg tips said:


> Balderdash is another one that's drifted out of use,


Maybe people struggled to spell it.........



pg tips said:


> Mark I'm afraid I agree with Jase, I looked into this ages ago when I said it was Seiko not special and someone disagreed. I found no evidence anywhere.


Who disagreed? Maybe it was the person who told me it meant "special"?  I had an "SQ" and being dim asked what it meant, I was told "Special Quartz". Frankly, I'd have been seriously disappointed to find that "SQ" on a quartz Seiko watch meant "Seiko Quartz", how utterly banal  So, I don't care "SQ" will always mean *SPECIAL QUARTZ *to me, so there.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Im special h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im pretty sure we all are....... h34r:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It was Gspotter Jase :thumbup: Special quartz

Where are they now, GSpotter and Andy? Both excommunicated from the RLT gang  And Sargon, he was always depressed about something, work, money etc :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love the fact this was playing on your mind 

G-spotter was wrong 

I dont remember what happend to those guys....

There have been loads of people who just fade out.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I love the fact this was playing on your mind
> 
> G-spotter was wrong
> 
> ...


I remember everything, who know what the future holds my friend 

GSpotter - Banned.

Andy - Banned. Several times and then excommunicated.

Sargon - Whined himself to death.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

He could still be amongst you, using a new nome de plume h34r:

Say his name 3 times and he will appear

Andy, Andy...........................

Wasn't he the dodgy chippy, If I ad an ammer


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, not convinced

I quote Gspotter

"seiko SQ (stands for special quartz i believe)"

Thus proof that he wasnt sure, but was led to belive it was true. h34r:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

*Belief*, a conviction or certainty, often regarding God or a supreme being.

That'll do for me, "Special Quartz" it is.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Belief: "The mental act, condition, or habit of placing trust or confidence in another"

He was obviously misled "to mislead into a mistaken action or belief "

:rltb:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Sargon - Whined himself to death.












Sargon was good....we need people like him back here.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Sargon - Whined himself to death.
> ...


You are right, my comment was rude, I don't know what came over me. He did seem to be rather unlucky though, he always seemed to have work and health problems, maybe he'll come back one day.

Like to see Pieter back, Marius also, and where has Martin the NY firefighter gone? Like to see Andy as Andy to be honest.



catflem said:


> He could still be amongst you, using a new nome de plume h34r:
> 
> Say his name 3 times and he will appear
> 
> Andy, Andy..........................


Andy is omnipresent


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> and where has Martin the NY firefighter gone?


Where have his daughters gone more like :tongue2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > and where has Martin the NY firefighter gone?
> ...


That was Marius







Martins daughters are 4 & 6 you sicko!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Your right, just found the thread, and the pic is still there :clap: good old Marius

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=14522


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I know, I made it up about Martin's daughters, relax........



pg tips said:


> Your right, just found the thread, and the pic is still there :clap: good old Marius
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=14522


----------



## strrb (11 mo ago)

Just discovered this forum 13 years too late. Can't believe the dribble on here. All tongue in cheek I would reckon.

I have recently acquired a SQ100. Don't really care what the letters stand for. Sounds cool but. I believe it is a 1997 or 2007, as the serial starts with 7. Just needs a battery, so when case is opened, will check movement number. If all is ok, I will wear it for the reason it was designed for; to tell me the bloody time. 
I believe if a watch is easy to read at a glance, looks elegant or rugged & you like it, then who gives a rats ass what others think. Hope it all works out, because it's a nice looking watch, plus always wanted a Seiko. Or Sayko if yer posh. Lol. Ron


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

The forum wasn't what it is. And we love dredging up 13 year old threads.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Gosh, dear @spinynorman, you have actually left a question unanswered, although I have no doubt that you know the answer... :biggrin:

Just to put you out of your denied misery, dear @strrb, SQ100 stands for "Seiko Quartz, 100 metres water resistant".


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Always said:


> Gosh, dear @spinynorman, you have actually left a question unanswered, although I have no doubt that you know the answer... :biggrin:
> 
> Just to put you out of your denied misery, dear @strrb, SQ100 stands for "Seiko Quartz, 100 metres water resistant".


 There was a question? :laugh:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Ahhh, you missed my hint then @spinynorman - "denied misery"... I felt that secretely, strrb wanted to know what SQ100 meant but didn't dare to ask directly. :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Always said:


> Ahhh, you missed my hint then @spinynorman - "denied misery"... I felt that secretely, strrb wanted to know what SQ100 meant but didn't dare to ask directly. :laugh:


 Okay, but are you sure it doesn't mean "Special Quartz"?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm beginning to wish I hadn't answered this question after all... :biggrin:

There does seem to be some debate on this matter, and I am now feeling like strrb - not caring what the letters mean. :laugh:


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

*What does SQ mean on a Seiko Quartz watch* *?* :hmmm9uh:

*S*illy *Q*uestion?


----------



## strrb (11 mo ago)

Good day to you watch enthusiasts, one & all.
Interesting how this thread has remerged & progressed after so long. And it's all my fault.

This SQ100 was my brother in laws watch. Never knew he had it. I believe it was a present, but never wore it, as he already had a navy watch.

Out of interest, it is a 7N43-8210 ser.no. 602362. Black dial & saffire crystal.

The research suggests it is a 1997 - 2007 Oct.

So it's between 15 - 25 years old. In remarkable, almost new condition. Won't know till it's opened, if it has a battery in it, or corroded. My local watch maker, (yes he is one), is currently off sick. So waiting for his return.

If it all works out ok, I will wear it with pride, as it is sentimental value.

So Back to the SQ thing, no it was never a question, just assumed it meant Seiko. But if that's the case, then it's rather dumb, if you ask me, as the watch has the makers name proudly on the top of the dial. 
As I said previously SQ100 sounds cool, just like the letters FAB, on thunderbirds. It actually has no meaning at all, it just sounds cool. 
My god, just realised, I can dribble too, lol.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

strrb said:


> Good day to you watch enthusiasts, one & all.
> Interesting how this thread has remerged & progressed after so long. And it's all my fault.
> 
> This SQ100 was my brother in laws watch. Never knew he had it. I believe it was a present, but never wore it, as he already had a navy watch.
> ...


 Welcome to the forum! It's not really a problem that you revived the thread, it was quite interesting reading back and seeing the spread of opinions long before I joined. If your watch has suffered battery corrosion or failed for any other reason, the good news is the movement is still available and your watchmaker should be able to get one quite cheaply from their parts supplier. For example, at Cousins a 7N43 is £11.60 + VAT + delivery.

Google throws this up for the 7N43-8210, so it's quite a beast.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to add, looking at the style I think that would probably be 1997 rather than 2007.



spinynorman said:


> For example, at Cousins a 7N43 is £11.60 + VAT + delivery.


 Personally at that price I'd buy a movement just to keep in stock as a spare.


----------



## strrb (11 mo ago)

Thnx SpinyNorman, for the picture, & the date info. Yes that is pretty much the same model as mine. 
Roy


----------



## strrb (11 mo ago)

Oops, dropped a clanger. I should have said, thanks Mark for the date info.

Roy


----------



## strrb (11 mo ago)

Hi to all, back again at last. Been busy. So had the SQ 100, checked out. It had a battery in it, but fortunately it had not leaked. It was squeaky clean inside, so new battery fitted, bracelet adjusted & am now wearing it with pride. I said previously it had a black face, but it actually has a dark blue face. It is like the one SpinyNorman posted, but without the red second hand & red numbering. The case is 40 x 8 mm, so reasonably slim, as I don't like big thick chunky watches. 
Roy


----------

